# Cleaning Off Oxidized Copper Pipe



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

I would leave it be.

Are you sure that the greenery is due to water leaking as opposed to oxidation from leftover soldering flux together with condensation on the pipe over the years?


----------



## smata67 (Mar 9, 2009)

The one showing the most oxidation is the hot and I don't have a trap, so I don't think it would be condensation. I did this 15 years ago, I can't recall if I wiped off the flux...


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

If I remember my chemistry correctly, the green is copper oxide. Copper will oxidize in the presence of air and water, so if there was leakage that would promote oxidation ==> the green stuff. Flux is somewhat acidic as I recall, and acidic conditions also promote oxidation. The green oxide does come off nicely with vinegar and salt, however removal of the oxide does not prolong the life of the pipe, and serves little purpose except cosmetic.

You should be able to tell if the pipe is leaking by placing a paper towel on it. In the summer, my cold water pipes condense moisture, which confuses the issue of whether the pipe is leaking or condensing, but in the winter there is no condensation, so any water would be leakage.


----------

